# Baby quilt done



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I finished this a few weeks ago - pics aren't so great because it was folded up for a couple weeks before I could get outside with it, shows fold lines. They washed out great of course.


----------



## housewife (Mar 16, 2006)

That is wonderful! Looks very good!


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Oh how charming!


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

That is so cute. you did a great job


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

That is really nice...did you embroider the pics or are they cut outs?


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

that's darling!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Well, that is precious. Love the scalloped edge.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks! The vintage baby animals were embroidered by machine.  Then I pieced, quilted and bound it.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

That is simply adorable! Great job! Thanks for sharing!! :clap:


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow!! gorgeous!!


----------



## Leister Square (Feb 7, 2010)

I love it! Scalloped edges are beautiful as are the colors. Wow.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Very, very nice. I love the scalloped edge -- really dresses the quilt up.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

What an adorable quilt! The scalloped binding really sets it off!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

That is just too stinkin cute! I have those same embroidery designs to use for the grandkids!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

Awesome! I love it!


----------



## digApony (Oct 8, 2009)

Lucky the baby who gets this quilt! It's beautiful and will be a treasure someday!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

I love it!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Soooooooooooooooo SWEET!
Great job!!


----------



## countrygal (Feb 14, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!


----------



## sapphira (Mar 24, 2003)

Wow - Now I am unhappy with the baby quilt I am making !!!!!


----------



## casusbelli (Jan 6, 2009)

nice pattern.
nice fabric selection.
great color positioning.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is so cute, and the scalloped edge looks wonderful.


----------

